# Suggestions Regarding CEDC and CEMC



## Ravikirann (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi all,

       This is Ravikiran from India.Recently i pursued CPC and now i am interested in appearing for either CEDC or CEMC certificate exams.I am having four plus years of experience in E/M coding. Pls i want the suggestions and help from all you guys. Whether to go for CEDC or CEMC. What all the study material required  for that exam.I am experience in E.R coding,Inpatient,Outpatient,Skilled Nursing Facility,Urgent Care,Ortho.Pls suggest me among thse two exams which one will suit me better.

Thanks
Ravikiran


----------



## OCD_coder (Apr 7, 2013)

The CEMC test is very hard unless you have significant experience.  I would suggest to do the CEDC specialty first to gain confidence and experience with a specialty exam format.   Then take the CEMC test next.

When taking the CEMC test you have to think a little differently than probably how to actually would do it in reality as they take out the medical necessity criteria when scoring.  I would do the practicum for the CEMC very carefully so that you are prepared thoroughly for the exam.


----------



## Ravikirann (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello Sir,

Thanks for the reply.It would be great if you help regarding the same. Please reply so that i will take further actions.And also suggest me for some practice exams for these exams where i can purchase. 

Thanks
Ravikiran


----------



## ThreeStarsLoki (Apr 23, 2013)

I didn't find the CEMC difficult at all.

For my CPC, I'd just been laid off as the company I worked for lost their Medicare contract. I bought all the books, and taught myself to code for 8 weeks before taking the CPC and passed.

The CEMC I did not study for, buy any guide or anything. I have been coding E/M extensively since last fall, though I did have an independent auditor review my leveling earlier this year.

I just took the CEMC on Saturday and found out tonight I passed. I would say if you have been coding, and you are familiar with coding, modifiers, leveling and CPT guidelines, you should be fine.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Ravikirann (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi,
I would like to know is there any thing like any material that would help me in giving preperative skills for the exams.Please let me know .

Thanks
Ravikiran.N CPC
United Health Group


----------



## MnTwins29 (Nov 15, 2013)

I found the CEMC study guide from AAPC VERY useful in my studies.  Like you I had experience in E/M coding and that helped me get back to "book" thinking.  Make sure you have a good audit tool.  I would recommend one from any of the MACs.   Finally, know the CMS documentation guidelines cold.  I read and re-read them over and over - and brought them along as well.   If you have those three items in your study plans, along with practice, you should do fine.


----------



## Ravikirann (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi,

I need any model papers for CEDC or CEMC for practicing purpose.and my mail id is ravikiranrav@gmail.com. I requtes all the certificate holders and the peoples who are planning to take these exams to send the the source if they have anything.

Thanks
Ravikiran
United Health Group


----------



## decembercap@hotmail.com (Apr 14, 2015)

*Examination portion of recs*

how to distinguish between Exp Prob Foc & Detailed when it comes to the exam. I am used to Medicare's 4X4 Rule, but this would not apply in this case.

Its a grey area .. wondering if anyone has any insight ...

Thanks !!


----------

